# Safe Working Practices



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

I thought you would enjoy seeing some stills from our 'Safe Working Practices' Video. As you can see we have been working very hard to get this sorted.

Regards

Chris


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Heh - I know some bosses who wouldn't see much wrong with those!

SD


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*safety*

Where theres a will theres a way :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------

